# Who ate all the...



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

eggs?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

hahaha! one of my tri's did this and got partly stuck the other day :roll:


----------



## We Love Mouse (Jan 5, 2011)

:lol: They look so cute ^^
(the chocolate banded look just like my first buck, Colby)


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Did no one tell him easter is gone :lol:


----------



## Carlie (Jun 21, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Just wondering, the one that isnt stuck in the eggbox - whats the coat called? I have a female who looks EXACTLY the same as yours, *stars* and everything


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Looks like an agouti butt!


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

It is indeed a fat agouti butt :lol: The other mouse is a chocolate banded


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

That's a funny pic!  The agouti butt was literally caught in the act of an attempted egg heist. :lol: The banded mouse is obviously the lookout, but not doing a very good job...


----------



## Carlie (Jun 21, 2012)

Are they in the bath?! :lol:


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

OMG that's the funniest thing ever xD


----------



## Bexbow13 (Jul 1, 2012)

Awww I love it!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

I have my suspicions :dots

:lol:


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

Carlie said:


> Are they in the bath?! :lol:


We take bathtime seriously in this household! Chain-climbing and desperately trying to run up the bath slope are essential elements of stamina training in small rodents!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

*heehee!*


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

lol what a fab pic


----------



## NuttySian (Sep 1, 2010)

That's brilliant :lol: :lol:


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's so cute how the agouti seems to be stuck in there! Reminds me of Whinny the Poo raiding the honey!


----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

:lol: 
My mice love an egg box, they chew holes all over it and eat it from the bottom up ! So funny.


----------

